# Private schools in Netherlands



## Queen&Country (Jul 31, 2013)

I am considering moving to the Netherlands from the UK as an expat with an employer. I would like to find out details about private schools in the Netherlands. 

I would like to find out about the quality of private schools in the Netherlands compared to private schools in the UK. How far apart are they in terms of quality? 

Which would you consider as some of the best primary private schools in the Netherlands? International School Hilversum and Violenschool International seem to be mentioned a lot?

If I move my child to a private primary school in the Netherlands:
1) Are they going to be able to sit the admissions exams into private secondary school in the UK after a few years in a private primary school in the Netherlands?

2) Would they need a tutor in addition to private primary school education in the Netherlands to help them with private secondary school admissions exam in the UK?

3) Are there private tutors in the Netherlands who can help tutor primary school children to pass admissions into private schools in the UK?

Thanks in advance for all your responses.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think it depends on your location. Friends is us used the British school close to The Hague ( http://www.britishschool.nl/Pages/default.aspx) and were very pleased about it.
Think question 2 and 3 are depending on your kids needs which will develop. I doubt if you'll have many difficulties as the curriculum matches.


----------

